

Open Languages Are Not Required - logic
http://blogs.computerworlduk.com/apache-asserts/2010/10/open-languages-are-not-required/

======
hc
the last paragraph is the first one you should read in order to decide whether
this editorial is worth reading. it is

"The right choice is to not worry about the state of Java's open or
proprietary nature, despite some of the discussion occurring in the news
today. It is not relevant to your business needs or the long term health of
your enterprise software ecosystem."

~~~
bliving
It was the sentence before that which caught my eye:

"The cost of a move, in terms of training, hiring experts, rewriting entire
application and tool suites, rounds of testing, and final deployment, will
easily run higher than continuing to build and deploy Java applications."

so... your costs will go up; whether you end up licensing java, or switching.
I'm not sure about you, but that is relevant to my business needs.

